# Fuji Monterey bottom bracket size?



## xfischer18 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey everyone,
Just picked up an old fuji Monterey frameset from the 80s I think, Planning on building it up as a commuter bike to get to work, anyone have any idea what size bottom bracket this guy would have? Any help would be appreciated so I dont have to go out and pick up some calipers.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It's english threaded. As for the spindle length, that will be a function of the carnkset and the frame. Do you know what crankset the bike has


----------

